# Fish gardens Zamalek



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There will be a picnic day and table top sales at the fish gardens Zamalek this coming Saturday.. I have no other details yet will post them as soon as I know. 

I will be there manning a stall for ESMA..


Maiden


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

How did it go? I couldn't make it up there due to other commitments...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't see too much as I was stuck on the stall but a walk around showed a well organised show with a great turn out. I am sure everyone who went enjoyed it. The gardens looked immaculate.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I didn't see too much as I was stuck on the stall but a walk around showed a well organised show with a great turn out. I am sure everyone who went enjoyed it. The gardens looked immaculate.


I'm sorry I couldn't make it. Maybe next year, if this turns into an annual event?


----------

